# How much does it cost to replace part of a sill plate?



## twilightcall (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a 2 foot section of my sill plate that is questionable. House was built in 49, single story on a crawl space. The plate is 2, 13 foot boards. Only the left side board is damaged. (actually 2 feet of the left side is damaged not the entire board). The joists, etc are very accessible. What is the approx. cost to replace this one section of board if I hire someone to do it? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

This is way too general a question for anyone to give you anything but a general answer. 

The biggest challenge is supporting the loads that the sill plate normally supports while it is being replaced. This will involve some means of supporting the floor and wall(s) above with a temporary structure, or a beam and jacks. This is where a lot of the cost will come from. The materials won't cost squat, but the labor will.

You should get at least three bids from three different contractors. Be sure that they're insured, and be sure that they spell out the process in writing so you know what you're paying for.


----------



## kadgar (Sep 1, 2007)

*hire or diy*

Sounds like a problem I have. Also sounds like it needs to be hired out instead of doing it myself. Thoughts?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

kadgar said:


> Sounds like a problem I have. Also sounds like it needs to be hired out instead of doing it myself. Thoughts?


I'd do mine myself, but I have been doing this stuff for years. To hire or DIY is totally dependent on your abilities, and only you know what you are and are not capable of.


----------

